

KirKos: App Development Under 24h - RPeres
http://codeplease.wordpress.com/2013/11/02/kirkos-app-development-under-24h/

======
tehwebguy
Looks cool, are you planning on sharing the source code?

~~~
RPeres
I am still thinking about it. I will let you guys know, on the blog.

